# Pouchoscopy w/snare polypectomy



## scorrado (Nov 6, 2008)

When I look up the codes for pouchoscopy it only gives me 44385 - pouchoscopy and 44386 - pouchoscopy w/biopsy.  How do I code this since he did a snare polypectomy?  My initial thought was 44394.  Any feedback would be appreciated.   Thanks!


----------



## cedwards (Jun 27, 2012)

I would use the unlisted code 44799 (change the description to read Endoscopic evaluation of small intestinal (abdominal or pelvic) pouch; with removal of tumor(s), polyp(s), or other lesion(s) by snare technique, put a note in box 19 (pouchoscopy with snare) and include a copy of the operative report


----------

